# Well, it wasn't my fault...



## kimr

Thursday night, we're watching tv about 9 and I'm fighting to keep my eyes open until time to go to bed. Someone knocks on the door, and it's a young woman, holding this tiny little white thing in her arms. She's in tears, said she found him that morning huddled quivering in a ditch, and she's been driving around all day trying to find out who he belongs to. 

I turn the porch light on, and it's a LC Chi!

The woman is really stressed out - she's called all the vets and shelters and she's not allowed to keep him at her apartment, so she's going to have to turn him loose. 

Boy, she sure picked the right door to knock on at that point...

Here he is...




























We've guess-timated him at about a year, and probably close to 5 lbs. His coat is gorgeous, and he's been recently neutered because there are still remnants of stitches, even though he's completely healed. He's a cuddle baby, and just as sweet as can be.

I'm going to branch out a bit and contact vets in the surrounding cities this morning, but other than that, I really don't know what to do. 

He's an escape artist, so it's possible he got away from someone. But, since no one seems to be looking for him, who knows?

Regardless, he's got a home here if he needs one...I am such a sucker...I did want a long coat, but had really planned on getting a pup! 

My husband is still shaking his head, when he's not loving on the dogs!


----------



## SharaAngel<3

if you keep him, congrats! he is beautiful, maybe put an ad on craiglist or something or in a news paper about a missing dog. hes so cute, i wish someone would knock on my door and give me a chi. lmaoo!


----------



## jesuschick

Oh, I do believe that things happen for a reason! I pray that your new one finds his people who are longing for him or if not that he settles into your loving home!


----------



## Sissy2010

awww. what a handsome guy


----------



## LittleHead

I LOVE the way the his face is colored, very cool! Everything does happen for a reason


----------



## KayC

He is so cute.......glad she found your door


----------



## Ciarra

Wow he is stunning, hope you end up keeping him. Any names in mind?


----------



## foggy

Aw he's gorgeous. Poor little guy. She definitely knocked on the right door with him, thankfully. I can't believe he has no tags on him, especially considering he is wearing a collar.  He looks in good shape so I really have to assume he is lost.  Plus he was recently neutered. I so hope you can find his owners. Very weird that no one is looking for him that you've been able to find out about. If you can't find his owners, it's wonderful that he'll have a good home with you.


----------



## svdreamer

Wow, he's beautiful. He may have just gotten out. It takes a day or two for an ad to show up in a newpapper. Put a found ad in the papper, both print and on-line and an ad on craigslist. I am still looking for the owners of the little girl I found, but if I can't, I already have a lady ready to take her.


----------



## Tink

He's gorgeous! If you decide you don't want him, I'm not too far away!  What made the person knock on your door?


----------



## kimr

She was going door to door with him, and someone had told her he might be mine. I felt so sorry for her...She had her little boy in the car and it was getting late and she was so stressed out about having to put the little guy outside. She was almost in tears, but her landlord wouldn't let her keep him until she could find his owner.

I've gone through the yellow pages and called every vet within a 30 mile radius. No one remembers neutering him. Some of the shelters weren't open, but the ones I called said he didn't come from there.

He seems to be housetrained, but who knows...As often as I take my other two out, he may be pottying outside by accident! He's also great in a crate - acts like it's something he's used to. He's really made himself at home - he doesn't seem stressed at all. It's like he's been here all his life. He's sleeping on the back of the couch with Gracie right now, in the sunshine. He's very well behaved, actually more so than my other two little demons!

We put the collar on him so we could take him out on a leash - that was definitely something he had never experienced. He went nuts until he saw the other two walking on theirs. Needless to say, taking 3 dogs out on retractable leashes can be quite comical...I love it when I'm hog tied before daylight!

We are holding off on naming him...I'm already so attached and if I put a name to him, it will just make things harder. I've already called in an ad in the local paper - our town is so tiny that it only comes out once a week, so it won't be published until Tuesday. The vets have all posted notices in their offices. I have really mixed feelings about it...I don't want someone worrying themselves sick over him, but I'm falling in love...


----------



## nic2576

He is gorgeous! Could he possibly be microchipped? I feel so bad for his owners, I know first hand how hard it is when you don't know where your baby is. I hope he finds his family soon.


----------



## Brodysmom

Did you scan for a microchip? That would be my first suggestion. Then the ads and calling vets and shelters and reading the lost ads. Someone obviously cared about him if they had him neutered and he doesn't look underweight. I bet he's just lost, poor baby. Thank goodness he has you!


----------



## tricializ

Did you call the humane society in your area? When My phoebe and Bruiser got out a few years ago, Bruiser was lost for hours. Talk about panic. I contacted the humane society and went down there to fill out a lost pet report. Fortunately, the woman who found him, also called the Humane society and we were reunited within a couple of hours. I hope you find the owner but he is lucky to have you.


----------



## FBRaRrN

He is so sweet looking.Hope he don't have owners out there worrying.


----------



## widogmom

He's absolutely beautiful...at least now that he's with you his story will have a happy ending, either back with his owners, with you, or with another responsible Chi owner.


----------



## 2Cheese

He's gorgeous! Im glad that girl knocked on your door. Im sure everything will work out....either way


----------



## Dixie Belle

What awesome photos of all these precious little babies.


----------



## Adrienne

oh hes so beautiful!


----------



## kimr

Yes, I had him scanned...Nothing...

I'm really starting to wonder if someone had him here with him on vacation and lost him. We had a huge festival here last weekend (Tater Day, no less) and I'm really starting to wonder if he belonged to one of the vendors and made his escape. The crowd would have terrified him, and then we had a couple of days of stormy weather following that. You would think if he was local some of the vets or shelters would have heard something...

He's settled right in, he's under foot so much that I have to be really careful not to step on him. He's stuck to me like glue. He and Gracie are big friends already, Pedro just grumbles at him now and then, then forgets he doesn't like him and starts playing with him. It's like a zoo. I swear I saw the cat roll his eyes last night. 

Here is another pic I got of him sunning this morning on top of all the pillows on the bed...










We've decided if we wind up keeping him, we'll call him Diesel! (I wanted to name him Chigger because he gets under your skin so fast, but my husband looked at me like I'd lost my mind!)


----------



## Brodysmom

Wow, he is a beauty!! He looks like he has settled in with you perfectly. 

I would check and see what the laws are in your city/state about keeping a found dog. I think that if you can prove that you tried to find the owner (proof of a found ad in the paper for example), then after a certain amount of time - he would be considered abandoned. I'd want to make sure that you are compliant with the law. That way if his owner comes back, after all this time, you would have a claim to him. It doesn't sound like his owner has looked for him very hard.


----------



## lynx8456

Zoey's Mom said:


> He is so cute.......glad she found your door


I agree....he is lucky that girl found you.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Wow really wasn't ur fault this little angel showed up he's handsome!!!


----------



## LostLakeLua

Wow he reminds me of the chocolate & white version of Aloysius!! 

There was a chi that was for sale a few months ago on Craigslist that looked like him.. but I'm in IL so I doubt its the same dog.

Edit to add: Went back and checked the pic just to be certain; definitely not the same dog. The one from CL's face was completely chocolate. And yes I had saved the pic, I always do when I email people from CL since the ads get flagged so quick lol.


----------



## Terri

Awww he is so gorgeous!
I hope if he does have a family that loves him, they find him, but if not i think he is in the best place and it was fate.
This prob goes without saying, but when placing the ads etc... be careful not to describe him too much cause or show pics, some shady people will say it's their dog.
A genuine person will be able to describe him to a tee..
Good luck whatever happens and please keep us updated. x


----------



## kimr

My ad will come out in the local newspaper on Tuesday. I wasn't overly descriptive, just a lost and found ad "long coat male chihuahua, recently neutered". I'm wondering if I should have put the neutered part in...

That's a good idea about checking with the laws, thanks for suggesting it. It's almost impossible around here to have a problem dog picked up by the shelter, so I'm willing to bet our laws aren't overly strict in a situation like this.

He's such an angel...I am just really feeling strongly that one of the vendors that was here for the festival last weekend left him behind. There's no way any local dog lover could turn loose of this little one without doing some serious searching...As bad as I hate to admit it, he has a better personality than either of my other little angels!!!

I had my two completely on Taste of the Wild, but it was really doing a number on the little one's tummy, so I picked him up some puppy chow to mix in with it today. 

Next Saturday, if no one has come forward, I'm taking him for a full check up.


----------



## DesertDoll

So pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## bayoumah

hi we never know from moment to moment you had 2 chihs then opened the door now you have 3 chihs how much fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimr

I'm so sad...

The owner called me this morning, and she just left with him. (They literally live a block away - that's how hard they've been looking for him...)

I asked her how he escaped, and she said "Oh, we just let him out in the back yard and he ran away." I asked if it was fenced in and she said no. I asked why she didn't take him out on a leash and she said he wouldn't walk on one. I told her he would now. 

Honestly, he didn't want to go with her. He didn't get in the least bit excited when he saw her, in fact, he clung to me like a baby. I feel like I could throw up right now.

If he runs away and finds his way back here, I'm dying his hair and keeping him. Seriously...

Some people don't have enough sense to have pets...


----------



## foggy

Oh no, I'm sorry Kim. How awful. That makes me so sad. That woman doesn't deserve him.


----------



## widogmom

That is a shame - you did everything you could - too bad it's not illegal to be a stupid dog owner. He's bound to get loose again, anyway. I brought my obnoxious, idiot neighbor's dog to the Humane Society three times before they finally gave up and re-homed him. As far as the dye goes, henna is supposed to be safe for dogs and gives a very natural look (I used to use it myself back in my David Bowie phase).


----------



## JacksonsMommy

What a gorgeous little dog! I'm saddened to read of his owner reuniting with him. I had a dog show up on my door step once before and the owner wasn't even very exciting. If I lost Jackson, I would be sooo excited to see him.


----------



## Brodysmom

What sad and disappointing news. I hope this works out somehow that you can get him back. If it's meant to be, it will happen. You did the RIGHT thing by giving him back, but I know it was hard. So sorry.


----------



## sjm

ugh i totally know how you feel. over the summer i watched a friends chiweenie, she came to me underweight, seeming like she had been hit, and overall just freaked out. i fell in love with her and at the end of the summer had to give her back. her owner commented it looked like she had been to rehab! ive heard he hardly takes her out and even fed her moldy food for awhile. i want so bad to steal her... but i know that would be wrong. its so hard to watch a little angel be with someone who you know wouldn't choose if they could talk...

maybe he'lll escape back to you


----------



## amyalina25

oh Kim  i was gettin so excited for you thinking how lucky u r, and what a cutie he is.... stupid owners grrrrrrrr


----------



## LadyJ

Well, maybe he'll get out again (I'm betting he does!) and will make a beeline for your house. Perhaps if he does it often enough, his owner won't bother to reclaim him!

Jeanette


----------



## LostLakeLua

Here's what you do. 

Get some gravy, put it in a ketchup bottle; and casually swing by their house when she's not home (no big deal if you live so close  ) then, "accidentally" leave a small but strong-enough-for-a-dogs-nose trail all the way back to your house.

Go home and wait.

And you didn't get this idea from me.


----------



## kimr

I bet I've checked the front porch a million times for him...I've even thought of taking a walk and seeing if I can get him to follow me home. It made me so sad when he clung to me rather than show excitement at seeing her. 

The gravy trail sounds like a good plan! I miss him so much...He was such a little sweetheart.

The doctor I work for told me today to just hide out in the dark and kidnap him - he said he'd bail me out and we could put the pup in the witness relocation program...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

You should offer to buy him off of them! If they don't care maybe they'd take the cash!


----------



## foggy

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> You should offer to buy him off of them! If they don't care maybe they'd take the cash!


I actually was going to suggest this too.

I have been in this same position too so I know how awful it feels. I had a stray dog stay with me for a couple days once before I found the owner and all they did was act annoyed with him when they saw him because "he was always getting out." Then make things more secure if he's always getting out, grr. They didn't act happy to see him at all.  Made me so upset. You think you're doing the right thing and reuniting a sad owner with their pet because that is how we would feel. Thrilled and grateful to have out pet back. When you get someone that doesn't act that way it's very disheartening and upsetting.


----------



## Terri

Oh no that stinks!!
Sounds like they werent even grateful to you or bothered about him or his safety either!
I would defo go back and see if you can get him one way or another.
They dont deserve that wee cutie!


----------



## LostLakeLua

That's actually a REALLY good idea! If they didn't put that much effort into finding them they'd probably be willing to part with him.
Just take the approach that you really missed him, bonded with him etc; and be emotional... if she genuinely sees that you care about him it wont look like you're trying to "buy" him.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Bummer!!! I would ask if they would sell him to ya' soo sad to know he is living in a house that he probably isn't thrilled about, and obviously they must not care that much for him as well. I wouldn't doubt if he finds his way back to you soon. Keep us posted. We had a black Persian kitty that kept coming to our house, and it got to be such a pain for the owner that she let him stay with us.


----------



## tonya_bella

ahh what a shame


----------



## kimr

Okay, I'm officially a chihuahua stalker...I've driven by their house twice today, just hoping to catch them home...I even pulled over in front of the house and had to talk myself out of walking around to the back yard to see if he was out there. The words 'trespassing' and 'theft' flitted through my mind and I drove on home. 

I'm going to talk to them, just as soon as I can catch them. I know she's going to use her 2 year old as an excuse to hang on to him...

I'll keep you posted, and if I disappear for a bit, I may be in trouble for dog napping!


----------



## LostLakeLua

kimr said:


> I'm going to talk to them, just as soon as I can catch them. I know she's going to use her 2 year old as an excuse to hang on to him...


Then she shoulda been thinking of her 2 year old when she let him get lost to begin with... =P

I'll help steal it, I'm in IL and there's no way they'd suspect me LOL


----------



## Adrienne

aww I hope you get him back... I'll keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## Adrienne

any updates???


----------



## SharaAngel<3

did anyone see that thing on the news about someone finding a little dog and the girl who said it was her dog, was actually lying? maybe they werent really the dogs owner, why else would he not even be excited to see them? very sketchy!


----------



## LostLakeLua

That's always possible; but I'm pretty in this case she made sure to ask very specific questions... sometimes people either have to show a photo of the dog when they had it; or describe some characteristic that only the owner would know. I'm going to guess whoever gave the other dog back to the girl probably didn't do much screening or she would've figured it out.


----------



## kimr

Well, you aren't going to believe how this ordeal has turned out. I am so angry right now that I could scream.

Tonight, we were getting ready to leave to go to my daughter's house for a birthday dinner - we were actually already in the car when a policeman pulled in. 

My husband got out and asked if there was something he could do for him, and he asked if the other car was ours - a grey Sentra. My husband said yes, and asked why. The cop then proceeded to rudely accuse my husband of stealing the little dog that we returned to it's owner on Monday! He said he was seen pulling into the driveway and getting it! 

We explained to him what had happened, with the girl showing up on our doorstep with him, and everything we had done to try to find the owner, all the way up to finding her and handing him over to her, even though I had my reservations - he seemed terrified of her...

The cop then asked what kind of dogs we had, and then accused us of stealing the little guy for breeding purposes, to which I responded "He had been neutered recently, the stitches were still there." The cop then accused me of giving him back because I realized he had been neutered.

I knew this woman wasn't right when I called her and told her I had him. She wasn't excited or appreciative, and when she picked him up, the little one acted like he either didn't know her at all or was terrified of her.

After a 20 minute argument with the cop, he "closed the case" and left. I was livid. I'm filing a report on the cop Monday - he was rude and it wasn't like he was trying to get both sides of the story - he was outright accusing us and telling us what he thought we had done. He couldn't comprehend that we were just animal lovers who took the little guy in when he had nowhere to go. 

As for the little one, I hope he gets away from her again and someone who will love him and take care of him keeps their mouth shut and gives him a wonderful forever home.

It really makes you wonder about trying to do the right thing, doesn't it?


----------



## foggy

Oh Kim, I'm so sorry. That makes me so angry. To accuse you with zero proof of anything is unreal. I'd definitely file a report on that cop too, how horrible. It's frightening when people like that are given a badge.


----------



## Tang

This whole thread makes me livid. People who don't _want_ pets should under no circumstances be aloud to own one. Especially when they're frakking crazy and call the cops on someone that was trying to help.


----------



## liss77

Oh how horrible you poor things.

If I was you, I would be taking a copy of your phone bill into the cops to show how many vets and shelters you contacted looking for the poor guys owner. I would also tell them they should be charging the woman who owned the dog for making a false statement to the police!

It must have been awful for you both. I guess theres no hope of you taking him now if he does come back so I hope he does run off to a good home far away from his horrid owner


----------



## LadyJ

Oh, for crying out loud! This is unbelievable! Yes, I would definitely talk to the policeman's supervisor and tell him that you plan to file a complaint against the owner for falsely accusing you and a complaint against the rude policeman. It doesn't take (how many days did you have him?) to realize the dog was neutered. That would be kind of obvious right off. Maybe the dog's owner has a habit of calling the police often for different trumped up reasons. As the saying goes, "No good deed goes unpunished!"

Jeanette


----------



## kimr

He still had stitches from the neutering! 

It's all awfully fishy to me...

And, yes, I'm filing complaints tomorrow. We thought we saw the little guy running through some neighbors' yards earlier while we were sitting on the front porch.

It just makes me so sad. He was such a little sweetheart and I don't have a good feeling about his little life now. 

And why on earth would you accuse someone of stealing your dog 5 days after they found you and gave it back to you? She's nuts...


----------



## SharaAngel<3

ugh this makes me so mad!!! its people like her that make people not want to do the right thing and not want to give dogs back when they find them! and its cops like him that make people hate cops! i wonder if he knew them or something, i cant believe he was accusing you! what a low life this women is, seriously. i would have been so mad i would have blurted out something like "PLEASE LOOK AT MY DOGS! DOES IT LOOKS LIKE I NEED TO STEAL SOMEONE ELSES!" hahahaa
im so sorry your going through this, its so unfair. just know that you did the right thing, or atleast what seemed like the right thing, and she will get hers.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Wait, so does that mean that he's lost again?? If the police report says that your husband was seen in his car "getting the dog," it implies the dog is missing again? Plus you said you thought you spotted him... how could you lose a dog AGAIN after just getting it back if you cared anything about it?! This is so ridiculous...


----------



## kimr

I think the cop must have just started his job that day...He was a little 'wet behind the ears', as my Grandma would say. And, if it WAS his first day, he had his first complaint filed on him at noon today! 

I don't know if the little fellow is lost again or not. I've got mixed feelings on that one...I'd like to know he got away from the crazy woman, but I'd also like to know he's safe. I'd like to put him in the "Chihuahua relocation program".


----------



## Adrienne

kimr said:


> I think the cop must have just started his job that day...He was a little 'wet behind the ears', as my Grandma would say. And, if it WAS his first day, he had his first complaint filed on him at noon today!
> 
> I don't know if the little fellow is lost again or not. I've got mixed feelings on that one...I'd like to know he got away from the crazy woman, but I'd also like to know he's safe. I'd like to put him in the "Chihuahua relocation program".



thats a good Idea!! I cant believe all this is happening to you... BUt your chihuahua relocation program gives me Ideas :nhappy3:


----------



## intuition

Here ya go, i live in alaska, ship him up to me for your relocation plan  I love little boys, and love lc's  and noone would think to look in alaska LOL 

but this thread is just another reason i hate people -_- well, most people!


----------



## kimr

I am absolutely sick. I am 99% certain that the little one is lying dead in a yard between my house and the owners. After all that happened, I'm afraid to go close enough to verify it, but I can see the chocolate spots around the eyes and on the rear end. 

It makes me so sad to think that he may have been trying to get back here. I really hoped he would get away from her, but never like that.


----------



## SharaAngel<3

OMG wtf!! what do you think he could have died from? if i were you id go look, maybe they beat him or something, omg i cant beleave it, poor little baby!!


----------



## SharaAngel<3

also, if you have anymore problems with the cops i would just show him this thread, its dated and everything, why would you steal someones dog and then make up a story and put it on a chihuahua forum.


----------



## vicsta55

Diesel looks so happy and handsome. I think its a match meant to be!


----------



## vicsta55

I am new to this forum But I wish I could give you a big hug Kim! This ending to this thread is just heartbreaking!


----------



## DesertDoll

I don't want to get you even more upset, but I seriously think that lady did it. It sounds like she is one of those ladies who thinks every opportunity is a chance to prove she's a victim. Who calls the cops on someone who took in their dog when it was lost? She knew you had found it, she knew it ran away... So she obviously used that opportunity to create enough drama so people would feel bad for her. I'm sure she poured on the guilt and sadness to that officer. I'm sure she told him how precious her little baby was and how heartbreaking it was to have her dog stolen by a neighbor. Half of my family is like this so I know the game all to well. 

Going through the drama of proving them wrong is tough.. but when you win, it's worth it. It takes them down a peg and makes them realize the world doesnt revolve around them.. At least for a tiny bit. 


And if this is a huge misunderstanding and the dog died of completely natural causes, ignore the statement above.


----------



## L2druid

Any updates? Was it him in the yard!?


----------



## tricializ

I was wondering too what is going on?


----------



## MChis

I've been reading this thread & the whole story is incredibly bizarre to me.  I'd love to hear an update on what has happened to the sweet little guy...


----------



## SharaAngel<3

any updates on this?


----------



## kimr

Sorry! I got lost on this thread. I really meant to come back and update.

I don't know if it was him or not. By the time I got up the nerve to walk down and look, someone had picked it up or moved it. It wasn't just being accused of something that held me back - I just couldn't handle finding out that it was him. I have no way of finding out at this point.


----------



## LostLakeLua

This thread is just devastating... =( I am so, so sorry you had to endure all of this.... if it's truly him, RIP Diesel as we will all remember you.. <33


----------

